# Depression in the Summer Holidays



## Stompgal (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone ever get depressed in the Summer Holidays? I became depressed last week after my shopping in Waitrose. When I waited for a lift, a woman walked out of the store but her two small children were just standing in the entrance. She called for them to come over to ther car and as they were doing so, she said that they were both pains since they woke up that morning. The lady was also speaking loudly and I was scared that she's hurt them. She went back into the supermarket with her children and a few moments later, another child walked out with them. This confused me. 

This 'incident' saddened me all week and I stayed in a lot of the time. Yesterday I made the decision to do my full shopping in my local Co-Op on Monday evenings after my spinning class. Sometimes I feel that thinking of an alternative works better than avoiding food shopping altogether.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2008)

Summer depression is more common than most people realize. 

First, there is a form of seasonal affective disorder (aka "the winter blues") that affects people in the summer months instead of the winter months. 

Second, I think for some people, especially those who feel isolated or marginalized, seeing the rest of the world outside in the sunlight having fun underscores the unhappiness that they themselves feel - whereas in the winter people tend to stay indoors more and are less visible (at least in colder climates like Canada).


----------



## ladylore (Aug 4, 2008)

:agree: with what Dr. Baxter said.

It seemed to me that sometimes that worsed depression happen when it was sunny and warm outside.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2008)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> First, there is a form of seasonal affective disorder (aka "the winter blues") that affects people in the summer months instead of the winter months.



To add to that, some more food for thought: 



> ...the patients walked out of the building into summer heat, their body temperatures rose, and the symptoms of their depression returned.
> 
> Seasonal Depression Can Accompany Summer Sun  - New York Times



But I would found most interesting in that article from 2002:



> People with severe depression, he said, tend to have higher temperatures at night; among healthy people, temperatures tend to drop. Antidepressants have been shown to lower brain and body temperature.



Anyway, I find it helpful to live in an area where there are many older people who are not too energetic, with shuffleboard being considered a sport.  I generally don't like being around young, giddy people like at universities, malls, and beaches.


----------



## braveheart (Aug 4, 2008)

My depression can be more intense during the summer - I don't handle heat well - can't regulate body temperature. Plus of course reduced support during August. And the whole being self-conscious about my body, as well.


----------



## prayerbear (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you taking any medication? I take lithium so I never get high or low!


----------



## Neil (Aug 14, 2008)

I can understand to feel that way. During your holidays you didn't think about your problems at home but as soon as you return you are back on track with your daily business and that can be depressive indeed.


----------



## Emotions_Blocked (Aug 23, 2008)

i don't know if it's cause of bad things always happening right before the summer,
but it's 3 or 4 summers now that i always feel depressed. and then, september/october kick in and i feel good again!


----------

